# Today's flea market find 1930's Dayton and Roadmaster



## pkleppert (Aug 18, 2019)

Looks like a 1938 Dayton long tank with cool accessories and a 1941 Detroit license

Girl's 1930's Roadmaster with a super saddle


----------



## TieDye (Aug 18, 2019)

Sweet!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 19, 2019)

Amazing Huffmans seem to be falling out of the trees this month.  This is at least the fourth mind blowing survivor.  And that Roadmaster by itself is quite a score.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 19, 2019)

Wow score! That huffman is killer, dream bike for sure!


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2019)

WOW x2 !!!!!


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 19, 2019)

Great scores, thanks for sharing. A lot of cool details.


----------



## kreika (Aug 19, 2019)

Wish our flea market yielded sweet finds like that. Congrats.


----------



## stoney (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice find, love the bikes and that seat skirt.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2019)

@mynameislegion
@39zep


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 19, 2019)

Some guys have all the luck. I'd fall over if I found any bikes like these at a flea market in Tacoma. What a epic score !


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 19, 2019)

Congrats on a great score X2!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 19, 2019)

That Roadmaster badge with built-in reflector. So cool.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 22, 2019)

those are nice.


----------

